

 When Kickstarting Fails - uladzislau
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2012/08/21/when-kickstarting-fails/

======
stephengillie
It sucks for the author's friend, but it sounds like the friend needs to be
immersed in the echo chamber of fail and develop a tougher skin. Maybe we'll
read the friend's blog post in 20 years, how this failure was an inspiration
for success.

